# dinning room table



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

I had thought about this project for years. I wanted to use contrasting woods and inlay turquoise and some tiles. Southwestern style was also a must living in New Mexico 
.I chose ponderosa ping and African Mahogany. SO here is a url to the steps I am taking.
dinning room table pictures by bob14_08 - Photobucket
here is the thread I started about using templates 
http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/32077-template-question.html
this details some of the steps I took. But now I am through with the templates and on the the assembly I started this thread.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Question about the Wood*

First off, That's a gorgeous job and I love the look of the tiles with the contrasting woods. Very nice!! Being very much a novice, are there any concerns to watch for in using the mahogany with the ponderosa pine??? I have always heard that softwood and hardwood used together can be a problem. Hope you will set me straight.


----------



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

bcfunburst said:


> First off, That's a gorgeous job and I love the look of the tiles with the contrasting woods. Very nice!! Being very much a novice, are there any concerns to watch for in using the mahogany with the ponderosa pine??? I have always heard that softwood and hardwood used together can be a problem. Hope you will set me straight.


I haven't had any issues as of yet. The center piece with the tiles is 3/4 ply so probably no issue there. Where I buy my stock "from a select band of mills in Northern California & Southern Oregon. The moisture content and texture make it especially suitable for fine woodworking." I'v never had any issues with changes in their pine from the dry climate here.I guess where you are working could make the hardwood
and softwoods "age "differently. I've used Pine and Oak in a similar fashion with good results. I'm not a professional so could be sum thing about this use I haven't learned yet.


----------



## Scottey66 (Feb 1, 2012)

look fantastic bob


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Bob,
That's too pretty to eat off of, I'd have to sit across the room so I could look at it.

LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## Woodsnot (Feb 21, 2012)

Beautiful design!


----------



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

Got a start on the finish. I'm using General finishes Enduro Var semi gloss to start.
I'm also trying my new Earlex 5500 for the first time. seems to work very well.
I'd like to use a table top coat gloss for the last few coats for more protection ...any suggestions ??
The finish adds a slight amber glow and brings out the contrast between the pine and the Mahogany .The turquoise stands out better too.



















Worst part... I can't get the motorcycle out until I finish the table








:fie:


----------



## cchowland (Aug 2, 2011)

That is going to be one sweet looking table when its done. can't wait to see the final pics.

Chris


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Bob,
Living in the deep south, we don't have that style of decor around here. I have traveled to Santa Fe and Albuquerque many times, and always enjoy looking at the southwestern architecture and furniture styles. Your table is a great example. Love how you made the legs. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

*getting closer*

got the base together and set the top on to check out my plan for attachment. here is a pic on the pieces set together.









added some photos the the project folder 
dinning room table pictures by bob14_08 - Photobucket


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

So have you gotten the bike out for a spin????

Great job on the table...Love the inlays..


----------



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> So have you gotten the bike out for a spin????
> 
> Great job on the table...Love the inlays..


19 degrees (F ) this morning and windy too. looks better by next week ...fingers crossed.
We love to ride. Woodworking takes over during the cold months !!!


----------



## Greyone (Dec 24, 2010)

Very nice table. Very creative. I really like the turquoise against the dark wood.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Finished !!!*

Finally got to finish the table !! Total of 5 quarts on the table and my first time using the Earlx sprayer Did OK but much to learn. Mama is happy and I can now get the bike out Yahoo!!!




























added a few more to the progress and detail album also.

dinning room table pictures by bob14_08 - Photobucket

thanks for the comments and the help !! Now on to the matching chairs


----------



## cchowland (Aug 2, 2011)

Your table is a thing of beauty. Its got me to thinking about doing one. Don't know if I could be close to your quality though.

Chris


----------



## JimArnold (Mar 13, 2011)

That table is outstanding! Beautiful work, Bob. Look forward to seeing the chairs!

Jim


----------

